# Межпозвоночная грыжа L5 S1 7 мм на фоне ретроспондилолистеза L5



## EvgeniaRogozhnikova (22 Апр 2018)

Здравствуйте! Прошу помочь мне с проблемой и посоветовать, срочно ли нужно делать операцию и как можно купировать боль. 

Меня зовут Женя, я из Саратова. Мне 21 год. Было врожденное искривление позвоночника, которое сразу же выправляли (как мне сказали). Далее проблем как таковых с позвоночником не было, я занималась художественной гимнастикой с 5 лет. Была получена травма, которую я (по своей же глупости) не лечила, авось пройдёт падала много раз на копчик, боль терпела и вскоре она стихла на нет. 

В школе начались проблемы. Начали опухать игры ног при долгом сидении и тянуть поясницу. Сделала МРТ в 2015 году, выявили межпозвоночную грыжу до 0,5 см и спондилолистез со смещением 0,45см кзади. Лечения никакого не назначили, так как не было ярковыраженного болевого синдрома.

Спустя два года, сделала снова МРТ, так как начались неизвестные проблемы с мочеполовой системой, позже начали неметь пальцы ног, ягодицы, началось подёргивание мышц по телу. Результаты последнего МРТ ниже

   

Врач нейрохирург из моего города говорит, что пока что лучше без операции


----------



## La murr (22 Апр 2018)

@EvgeniaRogozhnikova, Женя, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## EvgeniaRogozhnikova (22 Апр 2018)

@La murr, хорошо, спасибо!


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (22 Апр 2018)

В плане диагностики желательно выполнить рентгенографию поясничного отдела позвоночника с функциональными пробами. 
Снимки выложить на Форуме.


----------



## EvgeniaRogozhnikova (22 Апр 2018)

@Владимир Воротынцев, здравствуйте. Спасибо за отзыв. Сейчас жду талончик как раз. Имеется рентгеновский снимок полуторагодичной давности.


----------



## AIR (22 Апр 2018)

Вечер добрый! Ситуация неоднозначная ,  поэтому без осмотра, к сожалению,  ничего путного сказать не могу.. Обязательно надо смотреть состояние мышц поясницы и таза...


----------



## EvgeniaRogozhnikova (22 Апр 2018)

AIR написал(а):


> Вечер добрый! Ситуация неоднозначная ,  поэтому без осмотра, к сожалению,  ничего путного сказать не могу.. Обязательно надо смотреть состояние мышц поясницы и таза...


Добрый! Поняла, спасибо!


----------



## Галина Каримова (23 Апр 2018)

EvgeniaRogozhnikova Здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста советом https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/28295/#post-353773
Здравствуйте, Евгения




EvgeniaRogozhnikova написал(а):


> Врач нейрохирург из моего города говорит, что пока что лучше без операции


Я согласна с Вашим лечащим врачом - на данном этапе есть шанс избежать оперативного вмешательства, если хорошо "закачать" мускулатуру спины. Также было бы неплохо сделать нуклеопластику L5-S1 для предотвращения прогрессирования имеющейся грыжи межпозвонкового диска

С уважением, Галина


----------



## РоманРоман (23 Апр 2018)

@Галина Каримова, многоуважаемая д. м. н. Галина, могли бы Вы рассказать поподробней чем и как "закачать" мускулатуру спины?


----------



## EvgeniaRogozhnikova (23 Апр 2018)

@Галина Каримова, здравствуйте! Спасибо за ответ, присоединяюсь к Роману с вопросом о том как эту мускулатуру «закачать» 
Дело в том что один нейрохирург сказал мне делать лфк, смт и сделать даже 2 курса вертикальное подводное вытяжение. Второй врач сказал вообще ничего не делать, лишний раз не прыгать, не бегать


----------



## Галина Каримова (24 Апр 2018)

РоманРоман написал(а):


> @Галина Каримова, многоуважаемая д. м. н. Галина, могли бы Вы рассказать поподробней чем и как "закачать" мускулатуру спины?





EvgeniaRogozhnikova написал(а):


> @Галина Каримова, здравствуйте! Спасибо за ответ, присоединяюсь к Роману с вопросом о том как эту мускулатуру «закачать»
> Дело в том что один нейрохирург сказал мне делать лфк, смт и сделать даже 2 курса вертикальное подводное вытяжение. Второй врач сказал вообще ничего не делать, лишний раз не прыгать, не бегать


Я рекомендую плавание по 30-40 минут 2-3 раза в неделю. Велотренажёр по 20-30 минут ежедневно. Ходить не менее часа в день. ЛФК и занятия на тренажерах по самочувствию, но без фанатизма.
 Вытяжение (в том числе подводное) делать нельзя - это может спровоцировать листез.


----------



## РоманРоман (24 Апр 2018)

Галина Каримова написал(а):


> Я рекомендую плавание по 30-40 минут 2-3 раза в неделю. Велотренажёр по 20-30 минут ежедневно. Ходить не менее часа в день. ЛФК и занятия на тренажерах по самочувствию, но без фанатизма.
> Вытяжение (в том числе подводное) делать нельзя - это может спровоцировать листез.


Мдааааа. Все это не то. И детство, и юность прошли в плаваниях, в многокилометровых прогулках с одновременным занятием на тренажерах-соснах и березах, ямах и буграх  велосипеде, но мышцы не только не закачались, они попросту не выросли. К 50 годам закачались, но процесс роста их уже давно закончился и поэтому 50 кг для меня уже проблемный вес, в смысле подъема. За всю жизнь мне удалось подтянуться около 10 раз и было это в первые 20 лет моей жизни. Процесс идет, думаю года через 3 один раз подтянусь. А вытяжка? Это то же самое, что разовать 2 плотно прижатые друг к другу полусферы из которых выкачан воздух. Можно только что нибудь оторвать.


----------



## EvgeniaRogozhnikova (24 Апр 2018)

@Галина Каримова, спасибо!


----------



## EvgeniaRogozhnikova (25 Апр 2018)

@Владимир Воротынцев, здравствуйте! Сделала сегодня то, что вы сказали, рентген с функциональной пробой. Сказали листез 5мм. Что думаете по этому поводу?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (25 Апр 2018)

@EvgeniaRogozhnikova, почему всего два снимка? Должно быть четыре.
Изображение на первом снимке плохого качества.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Апр 2018)

Не могу оценить из-за качества.
Но существенной нестабильности не вижу.
По мрт псевдолитез.


----------



## EvgeniaRogozhnikova (27 Апр 2018)

Может тут будет получше.
Извините, я не совсем понимаю, что такое псевдолистез.. можете объяснить?
Как мне дальше двигаться.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Апр 2018)

Лучше. Нестабильности не вижу.
Есть в интернете и на форуме втрое мнение рентгенолога, платное, но ответственное.

Псевдолистез - оседание по задней части диска, не смещение, а проседание сзади, при это занятая часть верхнего позвонка проседает по вертикали за верхнюю нижнего, без смещения по горизонтали.
Дома есть рисунок, но это не раньше понедельника,


----------



## EvgeniaRogozhnikova (27 Апр 2018)

Извините, а чем это опасно? И как это лечить... Делаю ЛФК, хочу записаться в бассейн. Нпвс долго пить боюсь, так как проблемы с желудком. У меня не то чтобы прямо боль в области крестца, а неприятное чувство, будто что-то давит и немного жжёт что ли. Сказали нурофеном мазать на ночь. Но я думаю это от грыжи L5-S1.


----------



## vbl15 (27 Апр 2018)

EvgeniaRogozhnikova написал(а):


> Начали опухать игры ног





EvgeniaRogozhnikova написал(а):


> начались неизвестные проблемы с мочеполовой системой, позже начали неметь пальцы ног, ягодицы, началось подёргивание мышц по телу.


С изменениями 5-1 это не связано.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Апр 2018)

От грыжи болит нога.


----------

